# Ideas for "laying to rest" dead betta



## Cloelia (Apr 27, 2010)

So, my betta died in the night. I'll get over it, but I'm wondering about how I should dispose of his body. I mean, any other betta I've had, I've just buried in the yard. Now, I live in a high rise apartment building in the middle of a city, and I don't think they'd appreciate it if I went out and started digging through what little dirt they have (plus, it's winter, and digging would be nearly impossible with a shovel, much less whatever I've got to do it). I don't really want to wait until I go home in March or April...he'd either sit rotting in his water or hanging out in the freezer. I don't think I'd like a dead fish in my freezer, and I know my roommate wouldn't. Flushing just seems so unceremonious, but it may be the only real option I have.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

some people get a flower pot, some dirt for it, bury the betta in there, then plant a flower in it. that's a cute way to bury him if you don't have room.


----------



## yossarian (Jan 13, 2011)

tie him to the string of a helium balloon and send the little man to the stars


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

yossarian said:


> tie him to the string of a helium balloon and send the little man to the stars



Cute idea but um...at some point the balloon will pop and what if the dead boy landed on someone's head??? (me: *shivers*) But still cool idea.

Maybe you could cremate him and save his ashes in a little jar or box? (like get a match and light him up in a safe container)


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 13, 2011)

I like the idea that states you could bury your Betta in a flower pot. It kinda represents that when one life ends another begins.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I like the flower pot idea... I live in an apartment as well, and that's what I plan on in case one of them dies. The decomposing body will provide extra nutrients to whatever plant you decide to use.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Id do a saramony flush as it seems to be your only option,, srry for your loss.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Maryrox247 said:


> Maybe you could cremate him and save his ashes in a little jar or box? (like get a match and light him up in a safe container)


That is exactly what I plan to do when Tony dies.


----------



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

You could always give the little guy a Norse send off approriate for a "fighting" fish. 
One of our girl's just and died and it being rather cold in Canada we couldn't bury her either and didn't want to flush her. So we made her a little boat out of carboard (With everything she'd need to take with her, of course -pellets, and some bloodworms, a rock from the tank, and whatever else you like). Then went to the river around midnight, lit the boat on fire, and let her go. (There was a cotton pad inside soaked in kerosene so it burnt well) It was a nice way to send her off.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

StarvingPoet said:


> You could always give the little guy a Norse send off approriate for a "fighting" fish.
> One of our girl's just and died and it being rather cold in Canada we couldn't bury her either and didn't want to flush her. So we made her a little boat out of carboard (With everything she'd need to take with her, of course -pellets, and some bloodworms, a rock from the tank, and whatever else you like). Then went to the river around midnight, lit the boat on fire, and let her go. (There was a cotton pad inside soaked in kerosene so it burnt well) It was a nice way to send her off.


That is a cute idea. It sounds like a mix between Lord of the Rings (very good book, not as good movie) and the Vikings. I might try that for one of my future boys/girls.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I wish I lived near a river, that would be nice.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

StarvingPoet said:


> You could always give the little guy a Norse send off approriate for a "fighting" fish.
> One of our girl's just and died and it being rather cold in Canada we couldn't bury her either and didn't want to flush her. So we made her a little boat out of carboard (With everything she'd need to take with her, of course -pellets, and some bloodworms, a rock from the tank, and whatever else you like). Then went to the river around midnight, lit the boat on fire, and let her go. (There was a cotton pad inside soaked in kerosene so it burnt well) It was a nice way to send her off.


That's such a nice idea.

Sorry for your loss OP.


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

I dont have a garden either, but we have a courtyard with pot plants in it.

So We always bury our fish in them.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWw these are good ideas and ill defiantly note these down.....except the helium ballon i wouldnt like to wonder what ever become of the body of a loved betta


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Abby said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWw these are good ideas and ill defiantly note these down.....except the helium ballon i wouldnt like to wonder what ever become of the body of a loved betta


I'd rather not have the body of a loved betta land on my head. lol


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

metalbetta said:


> I'd rather not have the body of a loved betta land on my head. lol



lol neither.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Maryrox247 said:


> Cute idea but um...at some point the balloon will pop and what if the dead boy landed on someone's head??? (me: *shivers*) But still cool idea.
> 
> Maybe you could cremate him and save his ashes in a little jar or box? (like get a match and light him up in a safe container)


That's a great idea that I might try one day... but since fish are wet, wouldn't you have to dry them out first before setting it a-flame for it to work? *Shivers*


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

baylee767 said:


> That's a great idea that I might try one day... but since fish are wet, wouldn't you have to dry them out first before setting it a-flame for it to work? *Shivers*


I would probably use the method same as this but, just the cardboard coffin and kero soaked pad under the body




> Originally Posted by *StarvingPoet*
> _You could always give the little guy a Norse send off approriate for a "fighting" fish.
> One of our girl's just and died and it being rather cold in Canada we couldn't bury her either and didn't want to flush her. So we made her a little boat out of carboard (With everything she'd need to take with her, of course -pellets, and some bloodworms, a rock from the tank, and whatever else you like). Then went to the river around midnight, lit the boat on fire, and let her go. (There was a cotton pad inside soaked in kerosene so it burnt well) It was a nice way to send her off._


----------



## Cloelia (Apr 27, 2010)

These are all great ideas. Thanks, guys! I decided to go with the plant, since it was easiest for me and I already had a potted plant. 

Sending him off in the river would have been cool, but I've never been down to the river here and I don't know how easy it is to access...plus that involves a trek through some of the more dangerous parts of town. But, it still sounds so awesome and a fitting way for a little fighter to go out.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Let's hope our fish don't see this thread lol!

Sorry for your loss, OP. ):

I'll probably end up burying my fish, but I like the potted plant Idea. I may do both and bury Lucky and Dragon next to a tree I have in my backyard.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

My favorite Betta Kitty just died 3 days ago. I just put her in a tiny plastic container and put her in the freezer till Spring time. I have a little pet cemetary in the yard where I can bury her with her friends. My mom's Canary, My Cockatiel, and my mom's first Crowntail Betta are all buried out there. Sorry for your loss btw.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

When Turtle (my betta) died I put him in a tiny cloth drawstring pouch, about the size of the palm of a hand. Then, I dug a hole big enough to put the little pouch in without bending it. My mom and I had a sip of wine to toast him, then she poured a bit over Turtle's pouch. I gently put the soil over him. After, I put a bunch of his gravel over the grave to form a little mound. Right on top of that, his rock. It may have been to much, but I loved him. He is buried right next to this beautiful tree with long extended branches. It produces berries in the Spring so it gets really pretty with all the birds and squirrels. I think it is a good place, back with nature and other little creatures.


----------



## Alanza (Jan 17, 2011)

When it's time for my betta to die I'll go to the lakes around my home. I admire nature and believe that there's some sort of connection with all creatures including humans and nature so I'm going to place him/her afloat on a lilly pad. I believe that my animal friends are only borrowed from nature and that one day they'll have to be given back.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I totally agree with you Alanza


----------



## ladybuglil123 (Jun 19, 2013)

When my little guy dies I will get a small thin plastic box, paint it with black water proof paint and wrap him up in a small hanky. In white water proof paint I will put S.I.P Phoenix and some very kind words and sayings. And then I will go a lake and gently put him on the surface to sink in to heaven. Sorry for your loss. Swim on little guy!;-)


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

For those who want to put their fish in a river - please reconsider. If your fish died from a disease, you run the risk of introducing it into the river. This in turn could affect many other fish.... (For example, Mycobacteria lives for months in water or on surfaces. It's a wasting disease that is ultimately fatal to fish.)

Cloelia - I'm sorry for your loss. And I think the idea of burying him in a flower pot is a good memorial. You'll be able to think of him every time you see the plant.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I just throw mine out.


----------



## lovefordebbie (Jul 7, 2013)

well thats kinda mean XD


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

Mom has a pet cemetery around her shed outside. We have everything from snakes, iguanas, hamsters, fish, cats, etc. buried out there. I have a fish of my own buried next to my porch. 

I think the flower pot idea would be good if you don't have access to outside areas.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I just buried 3 of my fishies in the last 3 weeks


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine get a zip lock bag and the garbage. Honestly... They are dead, they are just a body, and I would much rather do that then bury it or put it in a river and risk spreading disease to all the animals that are still alive... Even it the risk is small.


----------



## plasticspaceman (Oct 20, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Mine get a zip lock bag and the garbage. Honestly... They are dead, they are just a body, and I would much rather do that then bury it or put it in a river and risk spreading disease to all the animals that are still alive... Even it the risk is small.


That's good, solid logic there.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I'll be devastated when my babies are swimming in peace. I kind of like the helium balloon idea, you can get a small joy out of knowing somewhere out in the big wide world, someone just had a fish land on their head.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

Miss them so much


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

The last time I tried to bury a fish, I found the container dug up and the body gone. Since then I realized that since I can't bury a fish as deep as a person is buried I could make animals in the area sick. I did find a sick or dead cat anywhere near the house or anything to confirm my fears, but I'm still worried about it happening.

So I just give a ceremonious flush. It's not fancy, but I don't have to worry about making stray animals sick by accident.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I flush. Quick, easy and efficient


----------

